# My travel to southern France : Pau-Toulouse



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

PAU (Pics are dark, sorry, it was a rainy day)


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow fantastic. That´s the class of downtown that I prefer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

TOULOUSE


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

thanks frozen, I have never been there, but Pau doesn't feel souther at all on all of these photos, however Toulouse, that's something else.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

thank you for your comments 





































Sorry I don't know how turn them right


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

wooaw frozen!very nice pictures and beautiful architecture..i've never heard of someone that visited Toulouse before!it's nice to see cities...that you only know because of their football teams...haha -did you go there by car btw?


----------



## Giri (Jan 28, 2005)

Pau is really a town that needs visiting with good weather (see my sign). Nice pics nevertheless even if I tend to believe that Toulouse is not as pretty as it is said.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

^^ It certainly has charm though.


----------



## Giri (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't know : the (little) centre-town is plagued with horrible buildings (the Carmes parking, ...), the left bank has lost its rural Garonese charm, ... Toulouse is a monster to my eyes, compared to its rival Bordeaux. 

If one wants to see beautiful red-brick architecture, then Albi is a must-seen.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ Well Toulouse is a city of 1 million inhabitants.


----------



## Giri (Jan 28, 2005)

It's big and it doesn't possess _grandeur_. Just a market-village that grew too quickly.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Giri said:


> I don't know : the (little) centre-town is plagued with horrible buildings (the Carmes parking, ...), the left bank has lost its rural Garonese charm, ... Toulouse is a monster to my eyes, compared to its rival Bordeaux.
> 
> If one wants to see beautiful red-brick architecture, then Albi is a must-seen.


True, the architecture is not necessarily the best (although it's far from being the worst), but a city has to be understood as a whole, ie, it's buildings and it's population.

Toulouse is lively and it's population has it's own culture (although the fact that there are so many students limits this a bit), and coupled with it's architecture, although flawed in parts, and this gives it charm. I can't compare with Bordeaux though, never been there.

Same with Marseille for the south-east, even if it has ugly buildings, it has much more charm than the gentrified, clean and pretty areas of the Cote d'Azur (Cannes for example).


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

very beautiful city :cheers:


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

Fallait qu'un bordelais la ramène avec ses commentaires pleins de mauvaise foi sur Toulouse...


----------

